
Being creative and imagniative correlates most strongly with programming ability - erokar
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/the-1-personality-trait-you-need-to-be-a-great-programmer.html
======
Boothroid
'How many talented people didn't go into tech because they thought their
creativity wouldn't be well used there, or that they didn't have the requisite
love of Dungeons and Dragons?'

I'm quite happy for those people that think people in tech are sad to stay out
of tech.

